# Creepy Crawlers



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I made a run to check on my little red marsh monsters this morning. Low tides means lots of crawlers. Redfish everywhere but tough to get to and they were tough to get to eat today. I C&R several and took some pics of a few more. Nice morning. It was overcast so the pics kinda suck but you get the idea.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. No thunder boomers around this morning? That always made me nervous in a yak when you have the need to high tail it out of some where.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It was real grey and overcast. A little sprinkle of rain here and there. No lightning or thunder. 

I ain't skeered.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Crawlers, that's one of the things I miss bout not having a poling skiff. Good pics, had to be a good time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Curtis, I have several kayaks. Come on over and I'll put you on 'em.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's a great post! thanks.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> Curtis, I have several kayaks. Come on over and I'll put you on 'em.


i get more excited about backs out of the water than i do "free chili dog sunday" at the palace men's club...

but i've gotta ask...where in the h**l is your ECC? seen a lot of kayak pics lately


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bartfromcorpus said:


> i get more excited about backs out of the water than i do "free chili dog sunday" at the palace men's club...
> 
> but i've gotta ask...where in the h**l is your ECC? seen a lot of kayak pics lately


He sold it I think. Me thinks he said he wants to go simple, old skewl on his next skiff. Tiller, nav lights, poling platform.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

How good are the chili dogs at the palace? Two George's is my spot to eat, but if you say they are good, I might have to give them a shot.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bartfromcorpus said:


> i get more excited about backs out of the water than i do "free chili dog sunday" at the palace men's club...
> 
> but i've gotta ask...where in the h**l is your ECC? seen a lot of kayak pics lately


Yeah, time for a new skiff. I sold the Lostmen to a guy in San Marcos back in the spring. I loved my Lostmen, just wanted to try something different. Was all set to get a Caimen but now I am really considering one of the Inshore Powerboats skiffs. Whatever I get it'll be a tiller and w/o all the bells and whistles I had on the Lostmen that I never used.

I'll prolly wait until the fall/winter. I'd be about #30 or 40 in line right now between the boats being built and the ones on order.

I have always done alot of kayak fishing even when I had that skiff and all the bay boats I had before that ever since I bought my first kayak. There are some areas and some situations where the kayak is just a better approach.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Stuart said:


> He sold it I think. Me thinks he said he wants to go simple, old skewl on his next skiff. Tiller, nav lights, poling platform.


Actually I want a deer stand on the bow of my next skiff and some retractable pontoons to keep it from rolling over when I get up in that mutha.

I wonder if Stiffy could build me a 35' pushpole so I can pole from up there?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> Actually I want a deer stand on the bow of my next skiff and some retractable pontoons to keep it from rolling over when I get up in that mutha.
> 
> I wonder if Stiffy could build me a 35' pushpole so I can pole from up there?


Lol, don't know about that.  But my next trolling motor will be remote control of some sort. You could do that from 20 feet up.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

bdill said:


> How good are the chili dogs at the palace? Two George's is my spot to eat, but if you say they are good, I might have to give them a shot.


who cares how good they are....it's the men's club for cryin' out loud:dance:

(but they're not too bad)


----------

